# [XMMS] in kde la playlist non si abbassa [RISOLTO]

## zUgLiO

Come da titolo e come da screenshot , quando abbasso xmms non si abbassa la playlist.

Questo mi succede solo con kde 3.2, con la 3.1 si abbassava correttamente e si abbassa correttamente anche con xfce e fluxbox

Fa cosi dalla versione 1.9 in poi,succede ad altri o solo a me?

Ho provato anche a cambiare skin,ma il risultato è lo stesso

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io schiaccio il primo pulsante in alto a destra e si abbassa.

----------

## zUgLiO

purtroppo a me si abbassa solo la finestra principale ma non la playlist    :Sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> purtroppo a me si abbassa solo la finestra principale ma non la playlist   

 

Hai provato con il pulsante sulla play list? (il primo in alto a destra)

----------

## -YoShi-

Anche a me fa lo stesso lavoro...in più stessa cosa se cambio desktop.

Se passo xmms al desktop 2 per es. xmms si sposta al "2" ma la playlist resta al "1"

----------

## Raffo

da lo stesso problema anche a me.....

----------

## zUgLiO

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hai provato con il pulsante sulla play list? (il primo in alto a destra)

 

Se clicco quel pulsante la playlist si rimpicciolisce ,ma se abbasso xmms il risultato è lo stesso

----------

## darkimage

raga ... questo è un bug di xmms... e c'è da sempre...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ok io la tolgo chiudendola ecco come faccio.

----------

## zUgLiO

 *darkimage wrote:*   

> raga ... questo è un bug di xmms... e c'è da sempre... 

 

Non è vero,con kde 3.1 la playlist si abbassava correttamente e poi con xfce4 e fluxbox tutto funziona bene.

Lo stesso problema capita anche con beep-media-player.

----------

## Raffo

io nn avevo questo bug prima di formattare....

----------

## -YoShi-

Nemmeno io prima dell'ultimo reinstall..

Cmq ho provato ad emergere l'ultima versione che ho in portage 1.2.9-r2 e fa lo stesso "errore"..se così si vuol chiamare..  :Smile: 

----------

## zUgLiO

Dovrebbe essere un problema di kwin

http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=66868

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> Dovrebbe essere un problema di kwin
> 
> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=66868

 

A me non va neanche in kahakai quindi non so se sia vera la tua affermazione.

----------

## zUgLiO

ah..ho cercato anche in http://bugs.xmms.org ma non c'è traccia di questo problema.

----------

## koma

avete compilato xmms con la use +kde o +gnome ?  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *koma wrote:*   

> avete compilato xmms con la use +kde o +gnome ? 

 

Se uso kahakai che mi serve?

----------

## zUgLiO

 *koma wrote:*   

> avete compilato xmms con la use +kde o +gnome ? 

 Quelle USE non influenzano xmms

----------

## koma

sino a un po' di tempo fa si .... ne sono certo perchè ho dovuto togliere +kde perchè c'era un casino di roba in + da mettere

----------

## X-Drum

buh quelle flags nn mi sembra che influenzino xmms, piuttosto sembra essere un suo bug e anche di beep-media-player! (beh del resto è un fork di xmms)

bug piuttosto seccante....  :Sad: 

----------

## Raffo

secondo me il problema è con kde 3.2....prima di formattare avevo il 3.1 e nn mi ha mai dato problemi e anche se uso xmms da knoppix o mandrakemove che hanno kde 3.1 nn ho problemi....

----------

## zUgLiO

Problema risolto con kde 3.2.3  :Very Happy: 

----------

## X-Drum

..maial.. :Razz:  lo emergo subitoooooooo

----------

## -YoShi-

idem..partito ora ora...

----------

## Raffo

come faccio a installare kde 3.2.3?? ho messo ieri la 3.2.2 che sfiga! ho rifatto emerge sync stamattina, ma mi da vome versione più nuova kde 3.2.2..............

----------

## zUgLiO

è ancora masked

----------

## fedeliallalinea

E' gisto che vedi la 3.2.2 perche' e' quella che danno stabile. Se vuoi installare l'altra versione allora

```
# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -p kde
```

----------

